# Los Angeles - Tagless labels / Heat transfer printing services?



## neuraxial (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm looking for companies in the LA area that print heat transfers, particuarly for tagless labelling. Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## blackshirts.com (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in San Diego... do you provide the tansfer?


----------



## neuraxial (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd just like to provide the design and let somebody who knows what they're doing take care of me


----------

